# cpt wart removals



## mamacase1 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a physican assistant that says she removed a wart from a finger with cryo which i would use 17110 but then she states that she removed three other areas on fingers with excision and cautery what cpt would you use for these?


----------



## LindaEV (Aug 9, 2010)

You can't code both methods, so pick the primary one. Often the "pare" down the lesion before freezing it...So I'd use the 17110 in those cases.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 9, 2010)

the 17119 is a destruction code and can be by any method, cry is only one form of destruction, excsion is a destruction as is cautery.


----------



## preserene (Aug 9, 2010)

Mitchellde, that is absolutely right logic. But that number code 17119 is not there @ 2009; it stops short after 17111 till 17250 appears on CPT2009. 
By the way how many codes are there in between please?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 9, 2010)

I know sorry looks like the typo monster got me I meant 17110!


----------



## preserene (Aug 9, 2010)

It is ok; it can happen to anyone especially on the fast track!Thank you.


----------



## mamacase1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your help.


----------

